
Why I Believe the American Dream Just Died - rafaelc
http://fortune.com/2016/04/22/why-i-believe-the-american-dream-just-died/
======
LastZactionHero
I can't tell if the author is including retirement investments. $200k isn't
exactly enough to retire at 65.

------
analognoise
It's called a dream because you'd have to be asleep to believe it. -George
Carlin

